# CarMax Saved Me From a "Leafing" Hell



## cmcnall (Aug 12, 2015)

hope it works out with the new battery.
I love my 2013 leaf we got used in july. but i think they played some trickery on us. it went from one bar missing to 3 missing in 2 weeks but we still love it and hope to get a warranty battery when the last bar drops. 

Let us know if you get the new Battery!


----------



## pathrunner (Aug 30, 2016)

Those bars are the "capacitance" and unless it goes to 8 bars within your warranty, which there are literally hundreds of complaints that at 65k it went to 8, they won't honor the warranty.

I got a call from CarMax last night and they let me know that they are indeed paying for it, even though Nissan has raised the price on them.


----------



## cmcnall (Aug 12, 2015)

As a new owner check out mynissanleaf.com
It is a great forum. Also the leafspy pro app is great. It gives you loads of info on what is actually going on in the car.


----------

